# suboxone value



## cary schellie (Jun 28, 2011)

does suboxone have any street value? 8 mg tablet or 8 mg sublingular strips


----------



## NP88 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure, but I took a whole orange one that my friend got from his junkie friend, and I wanted to fucking die! I was sick the entire next day... 
With oxys so easy to get, why would anyone want suboxone lol?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 28, 2011)

maybe to a heroin addict who's trying to get clean, other than that, i don't really see how it would have much of a street value being as it doesn't get you high at all..


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> maybe to a heroin addict who's trying to get clean, other than that, i don't really see how it would have much of a street value being as it doesn't get you high at all..


 are you guys serious


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 28, 2011)

I used to buy em for 8 bucks each when I was trying to get off oxys. Others were paying up to 10 each. The withdrawals from those were worse than oxys by the way (I jumed off at a high dose, though 16 mg/day.). I should have just quit the oxy instead of switching...... but it doesn't matter now because I've been opiate free for a looooooong time. Good luck with that junk......


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 28, 2011)

You did it sublingually right?


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 28, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> nigga I'd buy them from you for 20 bucks each, no joke. On the street. I do. I love suboxone. Better than oxy. I do a whole 8 mg and potentiate it, feels quite nicely with weed. Knocks me the fuck out  Feels sooo good


 Then again, I live in S florida. Oxys are 20 bucks lol at least 15.


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 28, 2011)

They are cheaper in south florida than north florida. Everyone here goes down there to get them cheaper. More corrupt doctors and stuff. Florida is pill nation....... Don't know how I got out of that circle.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 28, 2011)

My bro lives in south Florida... he's never touched a pain killer. That's probably a good thing!


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 28, 2011)

Skuxx said:


> They are cheaper in south florida than north florida. Everyone here goes down there to get them cheaper. More corrupt doctors and stuff. Florida is pill nation....... Don't know how I got out of that circle.


 I live here. It used to be cheap as fuck. Then they started shutting them all down recently, now EVERYONE is the same price.. Usually not even price breaks unless you know them well. They gotta feed their habit too


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 28, 2011)

oh that sucks. I remember hearing about all that happening. I was already clean from them, though. Everyone here does Roxies.... those suckers are like 20-25 bucks a piece for the 30 mgs now. When I was doing them, they were like 15 bucks, and I was getting them for 10. So every 3 I sold, I snorted one and still got 5 bucks. Ahhh, those were the days..... until I started snorting 30 a day.


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 28, 2011)

Skuxx said:


> They are cheaper in south florida than north florida. Everyone here goes down there to get them cheaper. More corrupt doctors and stuff. Florida is pill nation....... Don't know how I got out of that circle.


thats crazy because if u get caught selling just 1 vic there is a manditory minimum of 20 years. seems like people would be scared to deal in fl


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 28, 2011)

Skuxx said:


> oh that sucks. I remember hearing about all that happening. I was already clean from them, though. Everyone here does Roxies.... those suckers are like 20-25 bucks a piece for the 30 mgs now. When I was doing them, they were like 15 bucks, and I was getting them for 10. So every 3 I sold, I snorted one and still got 5 bucks. Ahhh, those were the days..... until I started snorting 30 a day.


roxy? what is that? is it like an opana


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 28, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> roxy? what is that? is it like an opana


It's the same thing as an oxy (oxycodone), except it's rapid release. It doesn't have the coating. Actually, the R stands for rapid release I think.


----------



## brandon. (Jun 28, 2011)

In my area, suboxone and subutex get around $20/ea on the streets. They're ridiculously expensive even if you have a prescription. Someone close to me just paid ~$800 for a small bottle of the sub lingual strips.

Roxicodone is just a generic oxycodone.


----------



## core1129 (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah i took half a orange, heavily under the influence and blacked out and trashed a gas station at 3 in the morning demanding beer. sick as a dog the next day, never again.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, I stand corrected lol. I suppose I've only ever seen one actual 'junkie' but I suspect some friends are closet junkies


----------



## brandon. (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish sub's did that for me. They just make me feel right. No shivering, no bone chills, no hot flashes.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 28, 2011)

addiction doesn't sound like much fun... it disgusts me how accessible pain killers have become. The only prescription that we were taught in Dare were barbituates.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 28, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> roxy? what is that? is it like an opana


 Oxymorphone, those are the bestttttt


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 28, 2011)

Like 2 years ago i was getting the generic oxy 80s for 30 bucks and sellin em on the way home for 65. Was makin lots of money back then and smokin lots of pot lol. Now you can go downtown and get 100 dollars easy for the 80s


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm getting 40$ for opanas. Pain killers sell themselves it easier to sell than coke and weed is the real problem hahahaha


----------



## Icculus (Jun 29, 2011)

NP88 said:


> Not sure, but I took a whole orange one that my friend got from his junkie friend, and I wanted to fucking die! I was sick the entire next day...
> With oxys so easy to get, why would anyone want suboxone lol?


Dont know where your from but i wish i was there. Oxys are completely gone here...


----------



## NP88 (Jun 29, 2011)

One of my friends knows some amputee.. I don't know where everyone else gets theirs from though


----------



## SEEDLESSvw (Jun 30, 2011)

I buy these off my friend all the time. I actually get a high from 4mg (half a strip). In my area I can find 8mg strips from $10-$15

I have depression/anxiety and when I take 2mg of suboxone I feel normal.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 30, 2011)

SEEDLESSvw said:


> I buy these off my friend all the time. I actually get a high from 4mg (half a strip). In my area I can find 8mg strips from $10-$15
> 
> I have depression/anxiety and when I take 2mg of suboxone I feel normal.


 samex1000000


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 1, 2011)

The price of sub varies by region. Here in NJ they go for $10 for an 8mg. They're only recreational if you don't really have an opioid tolerance. But they're a godsend when you're really sick.


----------



## dam612 (Jul 1, 2011)

never understood the oxy/roxy hype, half the people just end up puking w/ the shivers and cold sweats. waste of money and life imo. its unfortunate that people are abusing drugs that are ment to wean people off the dugs.


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 1, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> The price of sub varies by region. Here in NJ they go for $10 for an 8mg. They're only recreational if you don't really have an opioid tolerance. But they're a godsend when you're really sick.


 idk, I have a tolerance and I love suboxone more than any other opiate. It's affinity the the k-opiod receptor is so high (such as salvia divornium) which is why it gives me great insights and relief! It's like a dissociative/opiate/weirdthing


----------



## AndrewDeeKing (Nov 16, 2012)

MEGA BUMP

Strips - 6 - 20 bucks. SWIM usually does 7.50 in bulk. 10 individually.


----------



## brandon. (Nov 30, 2012)

AndrewDeeKing said:


> MEGA BUMP
> 
> Strips - 6 - 20 bucks. SWIM usually does 7.50 in bulk. 10 individually.


Nice! I can't find them in Florida for less than $20. Usually everyone that has them knows that can charge a premium because 99 people out of 100 down here need them to help detox and not for recreational value.

I fucking hate the state of pain killers down here now. I still get them for a good price compared to most of the rest of the nation, but damn when I started in this game I was paying $5 per 30mg IR on a good day. Now on a good day I'm lucky to find them for $15


----------



## Budgoro88 (Dec 12, 2012)

15$ for tabs easy


----------



## jap2020 (Dec 14, 2012)

I got the 8mg stop sighns suboxone they go for five dollers on the stretet maybe more depends on who ur sellieng to


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you don't get fucked up on suboxone then you're an opiate addict. I took just 2 mg once, a quarter of an 8mg tablet, and was puking for hours. Fuck that shit.


----------

